
Duolingo launches a craft beer brewery 'based on science' - shacker
http://brewolingo.duolingo.com/
======
WheelsAtLarge
Sucks, the worst day of the year for the web is here, again.

NO, YOU'RE NOT FUNNY!!!

------
ScottWhigham
April Fools or real? Hard to tell this time of year...

